# Brown algea?



## Danielle (Jan 26, 2008)

I read this stuff will go away eventually.... the tank is still fairly new and it's growing on some of the gravel and starting to cover my anubias nana and crypts. I read that besides new tanks.. it can be caused by low light? my light is only 14w on a 5.5g and I've got a 24w CF fixture on the way... will this help?

What else can I do to get rid of it?

I'd like to get an oto to eat the stuff but I'm scared to get one at the LFS and I don't know where to get good fish online.

thanks


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Most all tanks go through diatoms outbreaks in the beginning. However they seem to be worse in low light tanks &/or tanks with no C02. The algae will eventually go away weather you get a higher wattage light or not. Besides keeping the algae removed manually, Otto's or snails are your best bet.


----------



## jeremy1 (May 6, 2007)

otto cats will eat it up


----------



## Missy B (Jul 8, 2007)

I ran in to this problem as well when I first set up my tank. Are you using a CO2 setup, and are you fertilizing your system??


----------

